# Global Nintendo Directs coming in less than 24 hours! 8PM PDT(Japan) 9PM PDT(NoA)



## Justin (Jun 20, 2012)

*Just uploaded the video onto accityfolk on YouTube. Here's the blog link too.

http://ac3dsblog.com/2012/06/21/new...n-release-date-from-japanese-nintendo-direct/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNXIw6laNYg
*



Just got word of another Nintendo Direct event coming in less than 24 hours. At least this time we don't have too long to speculate.  More info at my AC 3DS Blog as always.



> Anyway, it seems an American one has also been announced while I was gone. To keep everyone up to date:
> 
> Nintendo (Japan) - 8PM PDT
> http://www.nintendo.co.jp/n10/ninten...ect/index.html
> ...



http://ac3dsblog.com/2012/06/20/theres-a-new-nintendo-direct-coming-in-less-than-24-hours/


----------



## Jake (Jun 21, 2012)

exciting.

Thought this would be i august.


----------



## Justin (Jun 21, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> exciting.
> 
> Thought this would be i august.



They just did one before E3 a few weeks ago so if they followed the pattern it would be in August. However, they seem to have broken it.


----------



## X66x66 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm beyond excited


----------



## Jake (Jun 21, 2012)

Justin said:


> They just did one before E3 a few weeks ago so if they followed the pattern it would be in August. However, they seem to have broken it.



happy they broke this

know what time this will be in GMT+10? nvm found the countdown clock


----------



## Mikey (Jun 21, 2012)

Wooooopie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Lets hope for a 2012 release.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 21, 2012)

OMG!!!! Something to look forward to while I'm all depressed waiting for AC:3D while the Trojans kill murder my PC


----------



## Riceicle (Jun 21, 2012)

I just got a swapnote about Europes one too, but I think that's the same one right ?


----------



## Justin (Jun 21, 2012)

Riceicle said:


> I just got a swapnote about Europes one too, but I think that's the same one right ?



There's a Europe one too? Wasn't aware of that. Would you mind sharing the details?


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 21, 2012)

There my be a misunderstanding going on. ^^

If there ar any typos in what I just said I'm sorry. I'm now browsing and posing from my iPod at the moment and I tend to press wrong buttons


----------



## Envy (Jun 21, 2012)

Don't be expecting AC to show up. It could have only been delayed for the Western world, but I doubt it. 

I don't even know if I want to watch this. I don't want to see anymore New Super Mario Bros. Like ever.


----------



## Envy (Jun 21, 2012)

EDIT: Double post? _Really?_ I _never_ double post!


----------



## Jake (Jun 21, 2012)

Envy said:


> Don't be expecting AC to show up. It could have only been delayed for the Western world, but I doubt it.
> 
> I don't even know if I want to watch this. I don't want to see anymore New Super Mario Bros. Like ever.



there should be AC


----------



## unique (Jun 21, 2012)

theres either going to be a bombshell, a little bit, a brief mention or nothing at all.

choose your pick.


----------



## Envy (Jun 21, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> there should be AC



Yeah, just like Animal Crossing 3DS should have been guaranteed to show up at E3 2012 in at least some way, shape or form.

But guess what? It didn't!

I'm not even assuming there "should be" AC this time around. The chances of it having been delayed for Japan are looking very likely to me, so I won't be shocked when it doesn't show up this time around.


----------



## Jake (Jun 21, 2012)

Envy said:


> Yeah, just like Animal Crossing 3DS should have been guaranteed to show up at E3 2012 in at least some way, shape or form.
> 
> But guess what? It didn't!
> 
> I'm not even assuming there "should be" AC this time around. The chances of it having been delayed for Japan are looking very likely to me, so I won't be shocked when it doesn't show up this time around.



I never expected AC3DS to show up at E3. 
Again, this conference is for games which wern't shown at E3


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 21, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> I never expected AC3DS to show up at E3.
> Again, this conference is for games which wern't shown at E3



Even if ac gets mentioned in a simple sentence of new facts or just one vague picture I am happy.


----------



## X66x66 (Jun 21, 2012)

I doubt they'll talk at Europes ND, but I bet they will at Japans


----------



## Envy (Jun 21, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> I never expected AC3DS to show up at E3.



...You didn't expect Animal Crossing to show in at least some way, shape or form? Like you didn't even expect it to show up on the E3 site afterwards like it had the two E3's preceding it, and you didn't expect it to show up on the list of upcoming games?

o.o

You can't be serious.



> Again, this conference is for games which wern't shown at E3



Is this an assumption of yours, or does it actually say that somewhere?

It'd be very odd if that were true, since that leaves, what... Animal Crossing? That sounds very hard to believe.


----------



## Jake (Jun 21, 2012)

Envy said:


> ...You didn't expect Animal Crossing to show in at least some way, shape or form? Like you didn't even expect it to show up on the E3 site afterwards like it had the two E3's preceding it, and you didn't expect it to show up on the list of upcoming games?
> 
> o.o
> 
> ...



Yes, i honestly never expected for it to show up at E3,
and someone else posted it would be for the neglected 3DS games, i'm just going off that


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 21, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Yes, i honestly never expected for it to show up at E3,
> and someone else posted it would be for the neglected 3DS games, i'm just going off that


It said so on Justin's blog.


----------



## Solar (Jun 21, 2012)

Please Envy let the people have optimism. Who knows what could happen at this Nintendo Direct! I'm actually feeling pretty good about AC 3DS being mentioned because (like me) a lot of people have sent emails about AC to Nintendo; so there could be a chance.


----------



## X66x66 (Jun 21, 2012)

Yeah and the event isn't about the wii u and I doubt they'll repeat what they talked about at e3. So that leaves ac3ds being one of the only games they didn't talk about at e3. 

I dunno if anyone said this, but there is an American nd at midnight too.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 21, 2012)

I can't wait I am thinking there will be another picture revealed though it might not happen.


----------



## Alex79 (Jun 21, 2012)

Justin said:


> There's a Europe one too? Wasn't aware of that. Would you mind sharing the details?



The European ND will be airing 1 hour after the Japanese one and will be hosted by Saturo Shibata.


----------



## X66x66 (Jun 21, 2012)

Is that the same one were getting I America?

Edit: never mind I read the thing on nintendoworldreport


----------



## Berry (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm very excited! I have high hopes this time! Animal Crossing is a really big game, in the Famitsu magazine it's listed as one of the most anticipated games for the 3DS (top 3 or smth)! So maybe they will reveal a lot of information since the release isn't that far ahead...?
 I hope AC will be shown, but I expect nothing, that's the best...


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 21, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> there should be AC



Not that there "Should Be", but that there "Might Be". Nintendo isn't obligated to tell us about a _far from complete_ game they already told us about in the email. If AC:3D makes it we will be lucky. But I agree with what Ency said. Watching it may lead to a disappointment and waste of time if all They do is talk about how "cool" Mario is. Or even more of a waste is they talk about that god damn lame Wii-U


----------



## Mikey (Jun 21, 2012)

I feel stupid for asking this question but here is goes.

Will there be a place where I can watch it live in English? Well actually I could careless about the language as long I see new pictures of it. I remember you could watch the E3 3DS presentation off the E3 site, will it be same for Nintendo Direct? Can someone just post a link to where a live stream will be, or will it happen on the link already listed? Sorry, its just I tend to panic at the last second and I can never find where to go. And then I end up missing half the show... 

Edit: Wait nevermind I think I might have found a place.


----------



## X66x66 (Jun 21, 2012)

They're not talking about the wii u. Wii, 3ds, and ds only


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 21, 2012)

X66x66 said:


> They're not talking about the wii u. Wii, 3ds, and ds only



That's good


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 21, 2012)

I thought it was 3ds only sighs.


----------



## Envy (Jun 21, 2012)

Benmjy said:


> Please Envy let the people have optimism.



You should be optimistic about what you have control over. For example, if you have a dream, you should chase after it and never give up. But if it's something that is completely out of your control, like this, you are best not being 'optimistic', because you being optimistic changes nothing. It just makes you disappointed when the company inevitably doesn't deliver up to your 'optimism'.



> I'm actually feeling pretty good about AC 3DS being mentioned because (like me) a lot of people have sent emails about AC to Nintendo; so there could be a chance.



Nintendo does not care about your emails. They won't even go beyond sending you an automated response.



X66x66 said:


> They're not talking about the wii u. Wii, 3ds, and ds only



The DS, huh?

I can see the conference going down like this now:

New Super Mario Bros. 2
Luigi's Mansion 2
Paper Mario 3DS
*Third party titles*
*random Japanese crap*
Kirby's Anniversary Wii game
Pokemon Black 2 and White 2
eShop stuff


----------



## RisingSun (Jun 21, 2012)

I wonder if this is going to be a world-wide Nintendo Direct because Reggie of NoA has posted on their FB page about it.  It will be at 9 PM Pacific time/Midnight Eastern.  The only thing he mentions is Wii and 3DS games.

https://www.facebook.com/Nintendo


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 21, 2012)

Envy said:


> You should be optimistic about what you have control over. For example, if you have a dream, you should chase after it and never give up. But if it's something that is completely out of your control, like this, you are best not being 'optimistic', because you being optimistic changes nothing. It just makes you disappointed when the company inevitably doesn't deliver up to your 'optimism'.
> 
> U
> 
> ...



you do realize this nd is for games not mentioned at the last e3 right or do you just fail to read recent posts?


----------



## Berry (Jun 21, 2012)

I *hope* that Animal Crossing will be shown but I *don't expect * it. This way you can look forward and be happy, and since you didn't expect anything you won't be disappointed  
I'm personally hope that they don't show too much of that New Super Mario Bros. 2 ... I'm getting a Mario overload :S even though these games are fun as well!

EDIT: Superpenguin, it isn't confirmed that only games are shown that weren't presented at the E3, it's just a guess of Bidoof which he heard from someone else... at least I got that this way.  Anywho, it would be nice.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 21, 2012)

They said info we begin to be released regularly but there has been no new info since then so this is probably the time new info will get released.


----------



## Envy (Jun 21, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> you do realize this nd is for games not mentioned at the last e3 right or do you just fail to read recent posts?



What posts? I saw Bidoof's posts, but I never saw anything about it being anything more than speculation. I have seen nothing official stating that.


----------



## RisingSun (Jun 21, 2012)

Alright....let's all calm down.  We are all excited about the possibility of more information.  I personally approve of Berry's attitude towards it....hope for the best, expect the worst.  In other words, hope that it is mentioned, but expect that it won't be.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 21, 2012)

It says so on Justin's  blog


----------



## Riceicle (Jun 21, 2012)

Well we kind of have 3 hours of ND (1 each for North America, Europe and Japan. Presuming of course they each talk about different games  )


----------



## Envy (Jun 21, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> It says so on Justin's  blog



Who's that and in what way is he an authority over knowing this?



Riceicle said:


> Well we kind of have 3 hours of ND (1 each for North America, Europe and Japan. Presuming of course they each talk about different games  )



They most likely won't.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 21, 2012)

Envy said:


> Who's that and in what way is he an authority over knowing this?
> 
> 
> 
> They most likely won't.



Omg unbelievable, you don't even read the first posts in threads? Read the first post an then get back to me Kay?


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 21, 2012)

Nintendo Direct 2012.6.22

Above message is supplied by the creator of this countdown, not by timeanddate.com
Zoom
Time until Friday, June 22, 2012 at 12:00:00 Noon (Kyoto time)
0	days
7	hours
465	minutes
27940	seconds

So excited!!!!!


----------



## Justin (Jun 21, 2012)

I made a mistake reporting it was 3DS-only, sorry about that. Anyway, it seems an American one has also been announced while I was gone. To keep everyone up to date:

Nintendo (Japan) - 8PM PDT
http://www.nintendo.co.jp/n10/nintendo_direct/index.html

Nintendo of America - 9PM PDT
https://www.facebook.com/Nintendo/app_450592088292858

Nintendo of Europe - 9PM PDT
http://www.nintendo.co.uk/NOE/en_GB/news/nintendo_direct_47764.html

Basically, there will be a Japanese one an hour earlier than the other two. Most of the content will probably be the same except small changes for each region. We'll just have to wait an extra hour to get it in English.


----------



## dnrg (Jun 21, 2012)

i doubt there will be pm or lmdm.
Its an after e3 thinh.
ac 3ds ftw.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 21, 2012)

dnrg said:


> i doubt there will be pm or lmdm.
> Its an after e3 thinh.
> ac 3ds ftw.



wtf did you just say? I didnt under stand any of that except "AC;3D ftw"


----------



## X66x66 (Jun 21, 2012)

dnrg said:


> i doubt there will be pm or lmdm.
> Its an after e3 thinh.
> ac 3ds ftw.



I agree. Why would they repeat themselves talking about games they just talked about at e3


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 21, 2012)

I think I'll watch both NoJ and NoA. They might be a little difference. The the NoJ one seems promising


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 21, 2012)

traceguy said:


> wtf did you just say? I didnt under stand any of that except "AC;3D ftw"



He said I doubt there will paper marioor luigis mansion dark moon. It's an after E3 thing. Animal crossing 3DS for the win.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 21, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Omg unbelievable, you don't even read the first posts in threads? Read the first post an then get back to me Kay?


Someone is a butthurt little penguin.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 21, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> He said I doubt there will paper marioor luigis mansion dark moon. It's an after E3 thing. Animal crossing 3DS for the win.



Thanks. I finally figured it out though after reading x66x66's post


----------



## X66x66 (Jun 21, 2012)

The way I see it: it's nearly 100% likely NoJ will talk about AC and possibly get a date for release. NoE may get a release season (fall or winter) since Germans were told it'll be out in 2012. NoA will probably talk about it because if Europe and Japan get it this year, so will America.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 21, 2012)

I'd be happy with just more more Screen shots and information. But, having some kind of ETA (estimate time of arrival) for Animal Crossing 3D in North America would be awesome. I didn't expect to wait this long for the game when I pre ordered it however long ago lol.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 21, 2012)

traceguy said:


> I'd be happy with just more more Screen shots and information. But, having some kind of ETA (estimate time of arrival) for Animal Crossing 3D in North America would be awesome. I didn't expect to wait this long for the game when I pre ordered it however long ago lol.


I would rather have screenshots or videos than just a release date although I would like to have both of course.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 21, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> I would rather have screenshots or videos than just a release date although I would like to have both of course.



I'd take a date over screenshots. With screenshots all you have is something to stare at day in day out waiting day in day out for the game to be released at some point. With a release day, we have something to wait for. We wouldn't be left waiting in the dark.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 21, 2012)

But with a release date announced the days seem to go by so slow.


----------



## X66x66 (Jun 21, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> But with a release date announced the days seem to go by so slow.



Its better than being completely clueless when it'll be out


----------



## Justin (Jun 21, 2012)

On the topic of release date, all I want to know is if it's coming this year or not so I can set my expectations. Right now I honestly don't know which year to guess.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 21, 2012)

^^ haha, kids.  ^^


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 21, 2012)

traceguy said:


> ^^ haha, kids.  ^^


Haha spam. On topic I think they will show more pics.


----------



## RisingSun (Jun 21, 2012)

traceguy said:


> ^^ haha, kids.  ^^



I agree.

On topic, a release date would be great.  More pictures works for me as well.  I would really like to know what to do with the $80 that I had pre-ordered it for (two copies, one for me and one for my Munchkin) before I was aware that it had not been given a release date.


----------



## X66x66 (Jun 21, 2012)

NoA recently tweeted that their ND will only focus on 3ds and Wii games. What wii game could they talk about besides the Kirby collection?


----------



## Sam (Jun 21, 2012)

I hear they are going to announce a new ZELDA! Known as 'Celestial Relic'. This info comes from an official Swapnote from Saturo Shibata (The President of Nintendo Europe! 

So:

On the + Side: New ZELDA!!
On the - Side: Less time for AC...


----------



## X66x66 (Jun 21, 2012)

Sam said:


> I hear they are going to announce a new ZELDA! Known as 'Celestial Relic'. This info comes from an official Swapnote from Saturo Shibata (The President of Nintendo Europe!
> 
> 
> So:
> ...



Yay just goes to how that they didn't mention ALL their good stuff at e3


----------



## Sam (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey x66x66, you're on ACC aren't you? I'm Samster98.


----------



## Berry (Jun 21, 2012)

Sam, are you actually telling the truth?? I don't think anything big is coming to the Wii anymore... Sadly, the Wii is pretty dead 
Man, I'm really excited for some reason, I can't sleep! It's almost 1 am here and the Jap. Direct show is at 5 am ( my time) ....


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 21, 2012)

I don't know whether or not to stay up and watch this nd or not. After all ac might not even get mentioned though it probably will.


----------



## D1llon (Jun 21, 2012)

This conference could be about Pokemon Black and White 2. I have a feeling we aren't going to hear about Animal Crossing. If we're reallllyyy lucky we will get one or two screenshots.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 21, 2012)

D1llon said:


> This conference could be about Pokemon Black and White 2. I have a feeling we aren't going to hear about Animal Crossing. If we're reallllyyy lucky we will get one or two screenshots.


Omg there is already like fifty Pokemon games out, they don't need to discuss them!


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 21, 2012)

2 hours!!!! I'm so EXCITED!!!


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 21, 2012)

traceguy said:


> 2 hours!!!! I'm so EXCITED!!!



Lol same here can't wait woohoo


----------



## Envy (Jun 21, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Omg there is already like fifty Pokemon games out, they don't need to discuss them!



They don't need to discuss New Super Mario Bros. 2 either, but we all know they will.

Lol @ the person who said there is almost a 100% chance of AC showing up at this Nintendo Direct.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 21, 2012)

Envy said:


> Lol @ the person who said there is almost a 100% chance of AC showing up at this Nintendo Direct.



Agreed. If there was a 100% chance than there would be proof that Nintendo is going to talk about it. There is hardly any chance it will be shown. There is only speculation. 

There's really no chance involved whether it's shown or not. If it's shown it's shown. If not, then Sad day... To say there's 100% chance is just crazy


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 21, 2012)

Less than an hour now yay!!!


----------



## ACking (Jun 21, 2012)

They need to talk about AC3DS! I will be so happy if they have a release date for this winter/late fall! Even if it's just pictures, they need to talk about it!


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 21, 2012)

ACking said:


> They need to talk about AC3DS! I will be so happy if they have a release date for this winter/late fall! Even if it's just pictures, they need to talk about it!



I couldn't agree more luckily we dot have much of a wait left.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 21, 2012)

It is 0 days, 0 hours, 24 minutes, 2 seconds. So close! I'm working on homework at the same time. It's hard to concentrate when I know ND is around the corner


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 21, 2012)

Omg i forgot to ask where can I go to watch it live?


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 21, 2012)

first page of this thread or on the ac3dblog


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 21, 2012)

Thank you I am just going to watch the Japan one to see pics of ac and if there are none I will wait until tomorrow to see it in English.


----------



## Mikey (Jun 21, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Omg i forgot to ask where can I go to watch it live?



I am watching it live here (Japanese version)

http://www.nintendo.co.jp/n10/nintendo_direct/index.html

The European one will air after it. Btw I am the lion spamming the chat box in the side talk screen lol


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 21, 2012)

Thank you but I got a place to watch it now, just waiting for it to air.


----------



## Justin (Jun 21, 2012)

The amount of Animal Crossing being shown right now is overwhelming.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 21, 2012)

Justin said:


> The amount of Animal Crossing being shown right now is overwhelming.


Please tell me your not joking or being sarcastic cause mine keeps glitching  up and pausing I am missing so much


----------



## Justin (Jun 21, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Please tell me your not joking or being sarcastic cause mine keeps glitz hung up and pausing I am missing so much



I am being sarcastic. They are only just now showing first party 3DS games.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm watching it and not seeing AC;3D not 1 bit


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 21, 2012)

Justin said:


> I am being sarcastic. They are only just now showing first party 3DS games.



DANGIT!!!!!


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 21, 2012)

Barf. Super Mario brothers 2!!! Really?


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 21, 2012)

Now what are they talking about its definitely not animal crossing some brain game it looks like


----------



## Justin (Jun 21, 2012)

Time to buy a new 3DS! (new bigger screen one)


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 21, 2012)

Talking about EShop now. That may be the end of it


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 21, 2012)

Maybe best for last??? Lol highly doubtful now.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 21, 2012)

Justin said:


> Time to buy a new 3DS! (new bigger screen one)



Gonna cost too much i bet 

ANIMAL CROSSING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 21, 2012)

ANIMAL CROSSING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kip (Jun 21, 2012)

THEY SHOWED IT!!!!! It looooooks epic!~!~!!ERFGHRFJH


It has a huge change!!! the music is beautiful!!! i almost passed out when i watched it!!


you can have a big screen TV & what looks like a balance board!!!


Also there is going to be a new 3DS!!!!!!

it looked kinda like there was a human NPC & a lot of new animals!


I saw solar panels! and the town editor is amazing!
Mother fruit that was amazing!


----------



## Mikey (Jun 21, 2012)

OMFG THEY SHOW IT ASFHL:AS"JDKJHGHGL:KJHklg;jgl;'jgdnkjhkfdljnhklfs;jh;lskjhgkl;jslk; SO HAPPY FJKSDHGLK:SJD"FG:LSDJ PS"DJGFOKHJNkdfjklhjhfdnphhfhphlkfphllk SMASH HEAD ON KEYBOARD SOMEONE TRANSLATE RELAESD EFDATE OLEAESE PLEASE GJKIHSDFHSLKFHDSJGkfd;jglh;dsahjadflhjg;khg;jha;jkad;adl'l;gldfkh'jakd;a\jfhkdl;kgja;hdalhfdjafgfjfjsfjhsfhgshfgshsfh RELEASE DATE SOIMEONE TRANSLATE IT asolghp;HSL":GJUD[JUjhgsp;hfdjdg


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 21, 2012)

OMFG THEY SHOW IT ASFHL:AS"JDKJHGHGL:KJHklg;jgl;'jgdnkjhkfdljnhklfs; jh;lskjhgkl;jslk; SO HAPPY FJKSDHGLK:SJD"FG:LSDJ PS"DJGFOKHJNkdfjklhjhfdnphhfhphlkfphllk SMASH HEAD ON KEYBOARD SOMEONE TRANSLATE RELAESD EFDATE OLEAESE PLEASE GJKIHSDFHSLKFHDSJGkfd;jglh;dsahjadflhjg;khg;jha;jkad;adl'l;g ldfkh'jakd;a\jfhkdl;kgja;hdalhfdjafgfjfjsfjhsfhgsh fgshsfh RELEASE DATE SOIMEONE TRANSLATE IT asolghp;HSL":GJUD[JUjhgsp;hfdjdg 
agree!!!!!

Also that wasnt a HUMAN! NPC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THAT WATS A PLAYER!!!!!!!!!!!! WDBHWFGBWUIR  AHHHHHHHHHHHH

TAKE A DEEP BREATHE !!


----------



## Justin (Jun 21, 2012)

Just uploaded the video onto accityfolk on YouTube. Here's the blog link too.

http://ac3dsblog.com/2012/06/21/new...n-release-date-from-japanese-nintendo-direct/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNXIw6laNYg


----------



## Mikey (Jun 21, 2012)

Step One: Be Happy
Step Two: Pick up Keyboard
Step Three: Smash Face into keyboard
Step Five: Scream
Step Six: Post what happenings:


Mine: sddsdgh;lk\jhgl;sdgsdgk\sjgl;sj;\lgjgsl;hl;jl;sj lss d d dsfgkdslfgadhkgh;j hfglkhsdhgkjldsgjdas;hlghahl;hg;hahgh;kdfal lakdhlkghadfklghdkflh gajkdhgjfkdhg'l agfdghl;adghlkahlkjgfdjghk;gh;khga;kjhglfdshg;kadhfgpjhfadadflkhgdkalhfgklj hdkjsh akladf k a  a kkgafdhgalacdfahlgakjfhad adlhghadlghd;hg;fahg;adlhg;lah;ah ;adl hg;alhga;kdh;ajdh ;lah;gahd;kjh;hdg hh hh;kjga kgjhhjklalk hkgah;gihpowghurphgpho9yereiuy8p84 yp3iuhrgkjdljgz;ol;ogeor              oewutgoper uaoerp t eopuatpoeuaophtahgjkdfgjkafg


----------



## ACCFSuperstar (Jun 21, 2012)

wow


----------



## Pinku (Jun 22, 2012)

Omigosh there's soo much stuff in this trailer ♥
I need subs NOW!


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 22, 2012)

Omg my pc was so glitchy I got glimpses thanks for posting the vid off to watch


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Jun 22, 2012)

I am very excited!


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 22, 2012)

I just watched it a deer charActer? I want one in my town, te trees look so much better than they did before.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Jun 22, 2012)

The homes look amazing! And there is a room to the left with the house that had the big screen


----------



## Mikey (Jun 22, 2012)

And thanks for watching..... wow wow wow wow... wtf....?

Uhhh unless I missed it, was Animal Crossing 3DS shown in the Euro presentation? God damn you reggie...


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 22, 2012)

I wish I spoke Japanese. I need to know release dates!


----------



## RisingSun (Jun 22, 2012)

They didn't show it on the America broadcast.  I wish they had, cuz I can't read or speak Japanese.


----------



## X66x66 (Jun 22, 2012)

They said AC would be out early 2013 in Europe. But nothing in NA...


----------



## Mikey (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm a little worried now. If it wasn't shown on the American/European one are we still expected to get this in the fall like Japan? Does anyone speak Japanese?

Edit:



X66x66 said:


> They said AC would be out early 2013 in Europe. But nothing in NA...



You've got to be kidding me...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 22, 2012)

The game looks amazing. Can't wait.


----------



## Jake (Jun 22, 2012)

Envy said:


> Lol @ the person who said there is almost a 100% chance of AC showing up at this Nintendo Direct.


Lol @ you because you were wrong;
so stop being so negative all the time, seriously.



Justin said:


> Time to buy a new 3DS! (new bigger screen one)


probably wont buy iy


----------



## Berry (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm excited and at the same time disappointed! AC is not coming this year! It's delayed to 2013....  

But the new trailer is stunning, so much new stuff! I have seen it just one, but the Bambi character, SWEET!! And the houses seem to be really customizable! Looking all really nice, would be cool to understand Japanese...


----------



## Envy (Jun 22, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Lol @ you because you were wrong;
> so stop being so negative all the time, seriously.



Yup, I was wrong. But that doesn't invalidate my less 'optimistic' approach. I was painfully right every time before. Even to the point of predicting that the 2D Mario platformer (back when we knew nothing about it, aside from being in development) would come out before Animal Crossing.

I was only wrong in regards to it showing up in the Japanese Nintendo Direct and being potentially delayed for Japan. I'm not off about it being completely absent from NA's Nintendo Direct and still looking like a 2013 release.

Again, I'll be optimistic about things that are related to me and what I can do. I will not be in regards to what a video game company does, because I have no control over what they do, and I will end up disappointed a lot if I have 'optimism'.


----------



## BlueBear (Jun 22, 2012)

I want a bambi character in my town<3


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 22, 2012)

Envy said:


> Yup, I was wrong. But that doesn't invalidate my less 'optimistic' approach. I was painfully right every time before. Even to the point of predicting that the 2D Mario platformer (back when we knew nothing about it, aside from being in development) would come out before Animal Crossing.
> 
> I was only wrong in regards to it showing up in the Japanese Nintendo Direct and being potentially delayed for Japan. I'm not off about it being completely absent from NA's Nintendo Direct and still looking like a 2013 release.
> 
> Again, I'll be optimistic about things that are related to me and what I can do. I will not be in regards to what a video game company does, because I have no control over what they do, and I will end up disappointed a lot if I have 'optimism'.



You don't even seem much of an animal crossing fan, just a flamer of forums anywhere.


----------



## Envy (Jun 22, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> You don't even seem much of an animal crossing fan, just a flamer of forums anywhere.



Well, you've gotten the wrong impression. You should have seen me when Animal Crossing 3DS was first announced and we saw outdoor furniture, and then later on when we got to see the town map.

It's just that now I'm a bit burnt out. We've been waiting quite some time and I'm just tired of Nintendo toying around with us. I just want the game already.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 22, 2012)

Envy said:


> Well, you've gotten the wrong impression. You should have seen me when Animal Crossing 3DS was first announced and we saw outdoor furniture, and then later on when we got to see the town map.
> 
> It's just that now I'm a bit burnt out. We've been waiting quite some time and I'm just tired of Nintendo toying around with us. I just want the game already.



Sorry if I ever I came out rude by the way, I too am mad about the wait, but when more news come out I become very excited, oh and does anyone else wonder if stop from previous trailers will get removed like the tree design and possibly the alpaca it llama that ran the shop??


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 22, 2012)

Mikey said:


> are we still expected to get this in the fall like Japan? Does anyone speak Japanese?.



Yes. We are still getting it in the fall in japan.

EDIT:
as for EU, the said the first half of 2013, meaning Q1, (early 2013).

NA always gets the game withing the same week. Don't worry. for example, if EU gets it February 17th, then NA will get it by February 25th


----------



## RisingSun (Jun 22, 2012)

traceguy said:


> Yes. We are still getting it in the fall in japan.
> 
> EDIT:
> as for EU, the said the first half of 2013, meaning Q1, (early 2013).
> ...



Well, I was hoping they would have it out before the world ended at the end of this year, but maybe I'll get lucky and it will come on by my birthday in February.


----------



## Mikey (Jun 22, 2012)

Envy said:


> It's just that now I'm a bit burnt out. We've been waiting quite some time and I'm just tired of Nintendo toying around with us. I just want the game already.



Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 22, 2012)

I was really hoping I could it before or a couple weeks after school starts the game looks like a major stress reliever


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 22, 2012)

Well, the fall semester usually goes so fast that it won't be to long of a wait. and like I said in the past, at least I'm not waiting in the dark goggling everyday and looking everyday for some kind of a release date. Now that I have a ETA i can sit back relax and wait


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 22, 2012)

traceguy said:


> Well, the fall semester usually goes so fast that it won't be to long of a wait. and like I said in the past, at least I'm not waiting in the dark goggling everyday and looking everyday for some kind of a release date. Now that I have a ETA i can sit back relax and wait


Yeah finally relaxation, i started l
Playing WW again since it is almost July do I can finally cath a banded dragonfly.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 22, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Yeah finally relaxation, i started l
> Playing WW again since it is almost July do I can finally cath a banded dragonfly.



I  think I might as well pick up WW again. Maybe start from the beginning? Hmm


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 22, 2012)

traceguy said:


> I  think I might as well pick up WW again. Maybe start from the beginning? Hmm


Yeah start from the beginning unless you have a villager u really like or your museum is almost complete, it fun to. It know what your a doing at a game before you lay.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 22, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> . It know what your a doing at a game before you lay.



hmm, I'm not sure what you are saying, but okay. I think I'll start from scratch. After all, I don't have much to loose since AC:3D will eventually replace WW in about 10 months from now.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 22, 2012)

Over ten months? A bit dramatic are we?


----------



## X66x66 (Jun 22, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Over ten months? A bit dramatic are we?



Well, we know it's at least going to be 6 more months before it's in EU.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 22, 2012)

X66x66 said:


> Well, we know it's at least going to be 6 more months before it's in EU.



Yeah but America will get first.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 22, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Over ten months? A bit dramatic are we?




Over dramatic? That was an under statement. 10 months from now will be February, and there is no way it's gonna be out by then.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 22, 2012)

traceguy said:


> Over dramatic? That was an under statement. 10 months from now will be February, and there is no way it's gonna be out by then.


Ten months from now in which country??? In America it will be April.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 22, 2012)

I missed counted one month. I was trying to go to at-least Feb 22nd


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 22, 2012)

Two months to be exact, and in america I still have faith for 2012 release date.


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Jun 22, 2012)

I don't see why it has to take 6 or 10 months for AC 3D to be released in the US, I mean, translating it to English can't take THAT long...

Can it?


----------



## Jake (Jun 22, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Over ten months? A bit dramatic are we?


umm no



X66x66 said:


> Well, we know it's at least going to be 6 more months before it's in EU.


this



ACGuy said:


> I don't see why it has to take 6 or 10 months for AC 3D to be released in the US, I mean, translating it to English can't take THAT long...
> 
> Can it?


It's a game, there is a bit of translation to be doing, it's roughly the same time it took for Pokemon black and white to get released from japan to english countries


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 22, 2012)

Well there's just so much dialogue. The only reason I think eu will get it before NA because they will translate it to all eu languages including English so it's already for America.


----------



## BlueBear (Jun 24, 2012)

Considering that there's alot more to the 3DS version they're going to have to translate EVERYTHING (even animal names to translate) so I think it's pretty reasonable..


----------



## unique (Jun 24, 2012)

BlueBear said:


> Considering that there's alot more to the 3DS version they're going to have to translate EVERYTHING (even animal names to translate) so I think it's pretty reasonable..



this, and also because they might need to remove japanese events out of the game such as from city folk (events like tanabata, Kodomo no Hi, tsukimi, setsubun etc)  to put in more of the traditional events that other regions celebrate (valentine's day, father + mother's day, labour day) and invent new events as well (like nature day, bunny day, explorer's day). 

this is just the difference in events for japan and other regions for city folk. Who knows why there is a delay for an international release but holidays/events might be one of the reasons.


----------



## BlueBear (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes! Forgot about the holidays, but yeah this is probably a big reason behind it too!


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 24, 2012)

I think bunny day was celebrated throughout all countries, that's why they called it Bunny Day and not Easter.


----------



## Berry (Jun 24, 2012)

I don't even understand why the remove all these events... I know a lot of people don't celebrate these events in real life and don't even know of them, but it would add culture and maybe you would be more interested in different cultures etc. And it would add so much variety... but if AC3DS is going to have as many events as CF I'm pleased.


----------



## unique (Jun 24, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> I think bunny day was celebrated throughout all countries, that's why they called it Bunny Day and not Easter.



no the japanese version didn't have easter


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 24, 2012)

Berry said:


> I don't even understand why the remove all these events... I know a lot of people don't celebrate these events in real life and don't even know of them, but it would add culture and maybe you would be more interested in different cultures etc. And it would add so much variety... but if AC3DS is going to have as many events as CF I'm pleased.



The DS version couldn't hold as much stuff as home systems, and I am not sure if the 3DS can hold as much either, though I am sure there will be a drastic amount of events.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 24, 2012)

ACGuy said:


> I don't see why it has to take 6 or 10 months for AC 3D to be released in the US, I mean, translating it to English can't take THAT long...
> 
> Can it?



Like I've said on another thread, its not all about translation. Translation does take a while, but that's not why it's going to be released later than expected. I just think its practical to release it in the spring rather than winter because there wouldn't be much fun. We couldn't hunt for many bugs or fish, and who knows, maybe we couldn't go swimming! It be more fun to play in the spring especially after all the hype about the Wii U and its 23 new games dies down.


----------



## Static (Jun 24, 2012)

I don't know if anyone has brought this up, but has anyone noticed the background music in the trailer? I was just wondering if this is going to be part of the game. I think it is because the style of it sounds like something that'll be in the game.




Berry said:


> I don't even understand why the remove all these events... I know a lot of people don't celebrate these events in real life and don't even know of them, but it would add culture and maybe you would be more interested in different cultures etc. And it would add so much variety... but if AC3DS is going to have as many events as CF I'm pleased.



The events he mentioned is: tanabata: japanese star festival, kodomo no hi: kid's day, tsukimi: autunm moon festival, setsubun: celebrate start of spring (aka bean throwing festival), people do celebrate these festivals in real life XD but i do agree they should leave some in because we can learn about other culture.


----------



## Jake (Jun 25, 2012)

Berry said:


> I don't even understand why the remove all these events... I know a lot of people don't celebrate these events in real life and don't even know of them, but it would add culture and maybe you would be more interested in different cultures etc. And it would add so much variety... but if AC3DS is going to have as many events as CF I'm pleased.


it was because the DS couldn't handle all the events,
The 3DS version should have the same, if not more events than City Folk


----------



## unique (Jun 25, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> it was because the DS couldn't handle all the events,
> The 3DS version should have the same, if not more events than City Folk



exactly, the ds cartridge could only hold up to 512mb but nowadays 3ds cartridges can hold up to 8gb. just sayin


----------



## Jake (Jun 25, 2012)

yeah, the amount of space on a 3DS cartridge is immense


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 25, 2012)

unique said:


> exactly, the ds cartridge could only hold up to 512mb but nowadays 3ds cartridges can hold up to 8gb. just sayin



Really? 3ds cartridges hold that much? Wow, so is that almost/same/more than a home system can hold?


----------



## unique (Jun 25, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Really? 3ds cartridges hold that much? Wow, so is that almost/same/more than a home system can hold?



wii disc normally holds up to 4 gb.. but i think some can hold up to 8gb. It depends... it varies because of the size of the game as well. The wii U disc apparently holds up to 25gb so thats pretty sick.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 25, 2012)

unique said:


> wii disc normally holds up to 4 gb.. but i think some can hold up to 8gb. It depends... it varies because of the size of the game as well. The wii U disc apparently holds up to 25gb so thats pretty sick.



Wow, definitely going to have plenty of holidays in AC3DS then, Nintendo has no excuse for there not to be.


----------



## Jake (Jun 25, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Really? 3ds cartridges hold that much? Wow, so is that almost/same/more than a home system can hold?



yeah, when i first heard this i was confused


----------



## JabuJabule (Jun 27, 2012)

They don't have to hold 8 GB. Some games can have up to 4, sometimes even less than a GB I think. I have a feeling AC 3DS will use a 4 though.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 27, 2012)

JabuJabule said:


> They don't have to hold 8 GB. Some games can have up to 4, sometimes even less than a GB I think. I have a feeling AC 3DS will use a 4 though.



It might use an 8, I am sure nintendo knows how much we wanted more holidays in WW, even though 4 would stil lbe more, just not really enough, but who knoes what they've got planned?


----------



## Jake (Jun 27, 2012)

JabuJabule said:


> They don't have to hold 8 GB. Some games can have up to 4, sometimes even less than a GB I think. I have a feeling AC 3DS will use a 4 though.



they'll use as much as they need to, personally idc how much space they use


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 28, 2012)

I would like them to use enough to include as much as they've planned for, I don't want them to just scrap a ton of stuff for it to fit in 4 GB when they could use 8 GB.


----------

